# which paint? electrostatic warehouse ceiling, girder and truss



## gregcr66 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a project for ~ 30Ksf of warehouse ceiling, girder and truss to be painted.

I have a nice Wagner electrostatic system that I have sprayed a bunch of rustoleum with, but not on structure such as this. (mostly fences and other metal items)

My question is what brand/type of enamel paint would you suggest for such a job. SW, Glidden, Benjamin Moore, 

Also, from what I have read many are not impressed with dry-fall paints, I wonder if I should use dry-fall where I have the electrostatic and should get good coverage rate and less overspray.

Any feedback is most appreciated
thanks!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I never heard of electrostatimg Q deck. sounds kinda crazy really. Dryfall is the way to go for sure. That's why they make it.


----------



## gregcr66 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have painted a lot of truss and girder and thought that electrostatic would be a great application for that. Trying to paint truss tubes with a fan pattern has an incredible amount of waste, and can be enough to drive a person insane trying to cover all around the tubes and angles.

If it were just open Q deck then I can see your point.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Electrostatic would be way too slow. Dryfall would be the product to use with several guns.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Dryfall only. Why waste the money on anything else on exposed structural lids, unless it's a swimming pool.


----------



## opcontario (Jan 1, 2014)

I recommend the *Dry fall painting* for your warehouse ceiling painting.

http://www.opcontario.com/


----------

